# jsp auf Servlet Context zugreifen



## Seawol (24. Apr 2004)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe folgendes Serlvet :

```
{ do get {
    ...
    ..

    String x = "Seas";
    ServletContext son= getServletContext();	
    son.setAttribute("user",x);
    RequestDispatcher disp =getServletContext().getRequestDispatcher("/UserAnzeigen.jsp");
    disp.forward(req,res);
}
```
Will also das ich zuerst den Strinx "x" zum ServletContext hinfzufüge und dann auf eine jsp Seite weiterleite die UserAnzeigen heißt.
Das weiterleiten funktioniert auch soweit nur leider kann ich einfach nicht auf dem SerlvetContext zugreifen um mir den String x zu holen .. wie mache ich das ?? 

Meine VOrschlag/ VOrstellung die leidr nicht funktioniert :

```
<HTML>
    <HEAD>
    <TITLE>eLearnerPlus - User Anzeigen JSP</TITLE>
    </HEAD>
    <BODY>
    

User Editor</p>
    <%
    try {
    ServletContext son= getServletContext();
    String x = (String)son.getAttribut("user");
    } catch (Exception e) {<tr><td>Fehler!</td></tr>}
    %>
    <table border="10">
    <tr><td>Name: </td><td><INPUT TYPE="TEXT" NAME="Name" VALUE="<%=x%> SIZE="35"></td></tr>
    </table></P></P>
    </FORM>
    </BODY>    
    </HTML>

Also die Weiterleitung funktioniert ich bekomme nur leider lauter Fehlermeldung wenn ich auf den servletContext zugreifen will ..

Kann mir wer da bitte bitte weiterhelfen ?

vielen dank
seawolf
```


----------



## me.toString (26. Apr 2004)

Die Daten für die JSP packt man normaler weise auch nicht in den Context rein. Dafür gibt es das Request bzw. Session-Objekt. ... hab jetzt aber nicht genau im Kopf wie's geht ... müsste heute Abend mal nachschlagen ...


----------

